# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Свинья (учебный текст)

## Propp

*Свинья* 
Свинья — это домашнее животное, которое разводят ради получения мяса, сала и кожи. Свиньи распространены почти по всему земному шару и встречаются как в северном, так и в южном полушариях*. Свинья обычно вырастает до больших размеров, достигая длины 2 м и массы 400 кг, однако некоторые рекордсмены весят гораздо больше. Еще она всегда толстая и округлая на вид. Так что это довольно большое животное и когда стоишь рядом со взрослой свиньёй, то испытываешь опасения — а вдруг она накинется и укусит. И это вовсе не праздные размышления, потому что бывали случаи, когда свиньи загрызали насмерть детей. Свинья — животное всеядное, то есть она, как и человек, может питаться чем угодно. Насколько мне известно, некоторые свиньи даже съедали своих собственных детёнышей или детёнышей других свиней. А в одном фильме говорилось о том, как людей разрубали и скармливали свиньям по частям, чтобы не оставалось улик.   
Несмотря на некоторую опасность наблюдать за свиньей довольно интересно. Обычно свиньи на людей просто так не нападают, особенно свиньи-самки, то есть представители женского пола. Если к ним подходит незнакомый человек, не их хозяин, то они даже поначалу немного боятся его и отбегают в сторону. Но если к ним подходить постепенно, не делая резких движений, то они подпускают к себе довольно близко. Через некоторое время они могут даже дать себя погладить. Свиньям нравится, когда им чешут спину и особенно брюхо. После того, как свинью немного почесать, она заваливается на бок и начинает издавать своеобразные звуки — хрюкать. Свиньи также хрюкают когда едят и просто так, время от времени. Кстати, когда свиньи едят, они громко чавкают и роются в пище, разбрасывая её вокруг. Поэтому небрежного человека сравнивают со свиньёй. То, чем кормят свиней, обычно называется «помои». Это смесь всяких отходов со стола человека, чаще всего остатки хлеба, картофеля и других овощей, перемешанных в бульоне от супа. В деревне ничего не пропадает даром — всё выбрасывается свинье, которая набирает жир, чтобы когда-нибудь на праздник порадовать своих хозяев мясом и салом. Еще интересно смотреть как свинья ходит и роет своим рылом землю. Во Франции свиней специально приучают искать трюфели (это такие грибы) по запаху и вырывать их рылом. Часто говорят о том, что свиньи любят валяться в грязи. Что верно то верно, довольно часто можно встретить свинью, плюхнувшуюся в лужу или радостно ворочающуюся в грязной жиже. Но мне кажется, что таким образом они очищают себя от микроскопических паразитов и когда грязь высыхает, она образует отличную защитную корочку. Мало ли что кажется нам грязью. Вон, например, в Африке есть племена, которые моются коровьей мочой, а ведь, как оказалось, это эффективное дезинфицирующее средство.  
Детёныши свиньи называются «поросята». Когда свинья рожает поросят, говорят, что она «поросится». Любопытно, что «пороситься» в русском языке могут ежи и барсуки.** Самца, то есть свинью мужского пола, называют «кабаном», хотя, вообще-то, кабан — это дикая свинья. Более правильно называть половозрелого самца свиньи «хряком», а кастрированного самца «боровом». «Кабаном» называют большого и крупного человека (но не толстого), а боровом — вдобавок ещё и неповоротливого, неуклюжего. Можно и просто обозвать кого-нибудь свиньёй, но это не очень-то вежливо. Вообще свиньями называют всех представителей семейства свиней (семейства парнокопытных животных подотряда нежвачных), которое включает в себя кабана, карликовую свинью, лесную свинью, бородавочника и других. 
У свиньи плотные треугольные уши, стоящие торчком, вытянутая морда, называемая «рылом» и маленькие глазки. Чем-то глаза свиньи напоминают мне глаза людей, которые обычно носят очки, но иногда их снимают. На конце рыла находится пятачок — хрящеватый диск с ноздрями***. Этим пятачком свинья толкает различные предметы и, как уже говорилось, роется в земле.  У кабана ещё бывают клыки. Шея очень короткая и толстая, что ещё более усиливает внешнее сходство с некоторыми людьми. Туловище свиньи приземистое, бочкообразное. Ноги короткие, с копытами на конце. Брюхо у них более мягкое по сравнению со спиной, кожа на которой грубая и покрыта щетиной. Из щетины, в частности, делают кисти для малярных работ, а также кисточки для рисования.****  На конце туловища располагается небольшой скрученный хвост, про который иногда говорят, что он «крючком».  
С людьми я сравнивал свиней вовсе не случайно. Во-первых, утверждается, что биохимически организм свиньи схож с организмом человека и часто многие новые лекарства сначала пробуют на свиньях. Во-вторых, людей часто образно сравнивают со свиньями, но это сравнение далеко не лестное. В-третьих, я не отношусь к свиньям плохо, они кажутся мне забавными и даже симпатичными существами. Конечно, есть их жалко, но, как говорится, такова жизнь, ради того их и разводят. А иначе многие свиньи бы и не появились на свет Если уж совсем жалко, то можно мысленно поблагодарить их за то, что послужили нам пищей.
----------------------------- 
*Мусульмане и иудеи из религиозных соображений свиней не едят, что несколько ограничивает распространение этого домашнего животного (особенно принимая во внимание многочисленность мусульман).
**А вот зайцы, например, «котятся».
***В известном переводе «Винни-Пуха» на русский язык, поросёнок назван Пятачком.
****Только это, честно сказать, довольно плохие кисточки, для самых нетребовательных и непрофессиональных художников. Лучше приобретать кисточки из белки, ласки или куницы.
===================================  
Пишите, что вы знаете о свиньях. Постарайтесь придумать небольшие рассказы на эту тему

----------


## net surfer

Тем кто заинтересовался свиньями может быть интересна эта книга: 
Название: Интенсивное производство свинины
Автор: В.Д. Кабанов  http://www.books.ru/shop/books/83404 
:D

----------


## луговой лютик

А  к чему этот учебный текст про свиней?  Странный выбор для изучения русского языка. Ни особо выраженной грамматики ни художественного смысла.

----------


## Scorpio

Зато хрюшка на фото очень симпатичная.

----------


## Indra

Позаимствовано у Экслера

----------


## N

> А  к чему этот учебный текст про свиней?

 Ну, из него иностранцы могут узнать много полезного, например что  "можно... обозвать кого-нибудь свиньёй, но это не очень-то вежливо."

----------


## net surfer

<<А вообще я слышал, что лучший способ - это скормить труп свиньям.
Свиней надо несколько дней не кормить, и после этого они сожрут расчлененный труп за милую душу.
Но для того, чтобы мясо хорошо переварилось... [особо циничная часть пропущена]
А кости они сожрут без проблем.
Для того, чтобы за раз избавиться от одного трупа, надо как минимум 16 свиней, поэтому остерегайтесь владельцев свиноферм.
Тело весом в 200 фунтов свиньи сожрут примерно минут за 8.
Это значит, что одна свинья сжирает 2 фунта сырого мяса в минуту.
Именно отсюда происходит присловье "жадный, как свинья". >>
(Кирпич)

----------


## Propp

> <<А вообще я слышал, что лучший способ - это скормить труп свиньям.
> Свиней надо несколько дней не кормить, и после этого они сожрут расчлененный труп за милую душу.
> Но для того, чтобы мясо хорошо переварилось... [особо циничная часть пропущена]
> А кости они сожрут без проблем.
> Для того, чтобы за раз избавиться от одного трупа, надо как минимум 16 свиней, поэтому остерегайтесь владельцев свиноферм.
> Тело весом в 200 фунтов свиньи сожрут примерно минут за 8.
> Это значит, что одна свинья сжирает 2 фунта сырого мяса в минуту.
> Именно отсюда происходит присловье "жадный, как свинья". >>
> (Кирпич)

 Угу, это и имелось в виду. 
А вообще-то сначала были фотки, а потом я стал раздумывать о свиньях вообще и написал, что в голову пришло.
На одной из фоток я, собственной персоной.

----------


## net surfer

> На одной из фоток я, собственной персоной.

 Сразу вспоминается анекдот про подпись к фото...
"Propp и свиньи"... нет
"Propp среди свиней"... нет
"Свиньи вокруг Propp"... нет
Во! - "Третий слева Propp". 
Без обид, just can't help it :)

----------


## Propp

Сейчас я вам ещё про свинью напишу, давно хотел, только как-то собраться не мог. 
Итак. После того, как я написал и отправил вышеприведённый текст, зашёл я в гости к одной знакомой и она с порога мне выдает: "Слушай, ты случайно не знаешь, у каких-нибудь народностей был бог в виде свиньи?" Я говорю, что не припомню. Оказывается, они с мужем с утра обложились всякими энциклопедиями и мифологическими словарями и исследуют этот вопрос. Выяснилось, что там про бога в виде свиньи ничего нет. Тогда знакомая говорит: "Что-то тут не так. Свинья ведьтакое распространенное животное. Не может быть, чтобы у кого-нибудь она не почиталась как бог. Вот, например, про египтян написано, что нельзя прикасаться к свиноводам, а в некоторых областях было правило есть свинью только раз в год. Значит, у древних египтян всё-таки были свиноводы и свинью они ели." Потом в процессе чтения книги "Эмиль Бенвенист. Словарь индоевропейских социальных терминов" выяснилось, что у некоторых народностей название свиньи происходит от pork* а у других от su*, причем *porko это было название молодой свиньи, то есть "поросёнка". Значит, ситуация в русском языке прямо как в пра-индоевропейском   ::  . Еще в процессе чтения выяснилось, что у древних евреев ещё до их окончательного монотеизма были какие-то смутные следы ритуального "свинопоедания" или "зайцепоедания" (Почему свинья объединяется с зайцем, я так и не понял. Хотя, видимо, не случайно в русском языке зайцы "поросятся"). Как известно, евреи считают свинью нечистым животным. С одной стороны, евреи могли научиться свиноненавистничеству у египтян, как и многому другому. У этих семитов вечно какие-то заморочки с едой, чистым-нечистым, и вообще с представлением о сакральном, за которое они готовы биться до самого конца с другими народностями (чаще всего с теми же самыми семитами). Но многие исследователи утверждают, что понятие о "нечистом" часто происходит от понятия о "неприкосновенном", а оно, в свою очередь, от понятия о "священном". Этот как коровы на улицах Индии. Кстати, непонятно что делало свиное стадо в Иудее, в которое Иисус переселял бесов (Это уже неоднократно отмечалось некоторыми исследователями). Отсюда мы сделали вывод, что вполне может случиться так, что на каком-то доисторическом этапе свинья была у евреев священным животным. Оставался только сделать последний шаг — и мы смело его сделали — Яхве на каком-то этапе изображался в виде свиньи. Бога ведь есть нельзя. Это только христиане ритуально поедают своего Бога и в этом заключается еще одно тайное противостояние христианства и иудаизма.
А скрывают "вопрос о свинье", естественно, из жидомасонского заговора. Эта логика должна быть понятна каждому, кто читал "Маятник Фуко" Умберто Эко.  ::  
Так как большинство исследователей в мире, разумеется, представители вполне определённой национальности, то вопрос о "свинопоклонстве" других народностей также тщательно скрывается и не описывается в научных книгах.
Теперь нам со знакомой грозит опасность и мы спешим поделиться своими открытиями со всем человечеством.  _(Прошу воспринимать мою статью как культорологический бред, а то вдруг кто-то и впрямь воспримет её всерьёз!   )_  
P.S. Ошибочка вышла про зайцев. Они всё-таки котятся.

----------


## BETEP

@Propp: Не надо делать из еды культ!  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Я читал, что для иудейских и мусульманских религиозных запретов, связанных со свиньями, есть какие-то вполне веские причины. Кажется, речь шла о паразитах (трихины и пр.) -- пока свинину не научились как следует готовить, опасность подцепить эту гадость была весьма велика. Отсюда, наверное, все это пошло... или нет?

----------


## Propp

Причин может быть бесконечное множество, как и смыслов одного и того же факта. Но с историческо-научной точки зрения да, есть такое объяснение.
Кстати,   

> Оставался только сделать последний шаг

 Оставал*ось* только сделать последний шаг... 
Прастите за мой плахой Русски...  ::

----------


## JJ

Запрет на поедание свиней скорее всего был не религиозный а практический. Мясо у свиней очень жирное. В жарком климате Африки и Аравийского полуострова свинина очень быстро портилась, что приводило к отравлениям. В более северных странах нигде подобного запрета не наблюдалось, более того, не смотря на то, что в Библии свинья названа нечистым животным христиане свининку-то едят!  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Возможно, но разве мясо свиней портится как-то особенно быстро?

----------


## Propp

Практический, религиозный... всё это всегда идёт в одном флаконе. Я не знаю, какие там были практические причины, но, допустим, были. Но нельзя же полагать, что дикие люди сначала не имели никаких религиозных представлений, а потом вдруг заимели, стали племенем со своей культурой и забыли о практических причинах. Какие-то религиозные представления люди имели с момента своего развития в Homo Sapiens и наверное ещё раньше, на стадии обезьяночеловека. Само мышление человека устроено так, чтобы проводить связи между различными явлениями и объектами, а потом на основе этих связей возникает система мышления, мифологии и т. д. Допустим "мясо портилось". Но для людей того времени оно портилось не просто так, а по каким-то причинам и по какому-то поводу. Сейчас мы скажем, что его портят "микробы" (или кто там портит с современной точки зрения). Это мифология современного времени. Тогда бы сказали, что оно портится, потому что "нечистое" или потому что "Бог запретил его есть". Далее следуют объяснения почему он запретил есть это мясо, предыстория вопроса и т. д. И вот как раз интересно было бы понять, почему была выбрана именно такая форма объяснения а не другая.
Ещё одна интересная сторона вопроса заключается в том, что про кальмаров и устриц никто особенно не распространяется, хотя они тоже некошерные, а вот свинья на виду и все её вспоминают.

----------

